# Questions concerning Humidifier



## GumDropKiddo (Feb 12, 2017)

:clearwing 2: Hello! I am in need of a humidifier/air-purifier. I tested the humidity in the house and it is under 50%. My budgies' skin is a bit dry and even with little sprays and baths and such it's still not good enough.

I've been looking at different forums and pages and it seems that a cooling mist humidifier won't fit my needs as it adds to the cold and is more likely to grow mold and also takes longer to add humidity to the room.

So I need a warming mist humidifier. After some looking around I heard Honeywell and Sunbeam could be good brands. The only issue is if it does get too hot, then it's best not to put right next to the birds, and that they need consistent cleaning. This is completely doable for me as I will make sure my birds are safe and the product is always clean.

Considering all this, I just wanted to make ABSOLUTE sure that the product I want to buy is safe and I'm not missing any factors? I did hear that on some of the larger humidifiers for bigger spaces like the living room they had Teflon, but this one is for a single and smaller space so it wouldn't need to heat up as much, hence not needing Teflon? I'm not sure. If no one else knows, where can I check to see if it has it?

I'm sorry this is so long, I care dearly for my seven babies and the last thing I want to do is hurt them by trying to help. :c

I wanted this:

Sunbeam Warm Mist Humidifier, SWM6000-BWM

Here is a link as I saw it was also available at a Walmart near me and I wanted it as quick as possible to help my babies:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunbeam-Warm-Mist-Humidifier-Black/32664862

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Warm mist humidifiers are great for your budgies (and you).

The one you listed looks fine. 
These small warm mist humidifiers don't get too hot and you can use it near your birds' cage. 
(Obviously, point the valve away from the cage so the steam isn't directed right at them!)

I have a very similar one made by Honeywell which you can see below.

Honeywell Filter Free Warm Moisture Humidifier - Black - HWM705B

I've had mine for a couple of years now. 
It works great and I recommend warm mist humidifiers highly for your birds' well-being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given some excellent advice, so I hope you find the right humidifier for you and your budgies! 

By the way, we'd love to meet them, when you get a chance  hoto: 

Be sure to read through the links provided above, and if you have any questions at all, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------

